# Photos of '66 floorpan/rear seat brackets



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
Currently installing new full length floor pans in my '66 (previous owner cut out rusted floors and installed lots of straight sheet metal). Car currently has rectangular rear seat brackets (see photo) that have a hole in the middle, while replacement brackets from Ames and others have more of a "hook" appearance. (see 2nd photo). Since the floor was badly cut up previously, can anyone share thoughts (or preferably pics) of their '66 rear seat bracket/floor pan area? I'm also looking for the exact location to install new wiring harness clamps on the new floor pans. Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The ones offered as '66-'72 are not correct for '66.
There may have been a change during the production year but I'm not aware of this.

Here is my May built '66 with original floorboards;









The Floor brackets shown are found in '67 on.
The seat bottoms have different dropdown retaining bars.

1966;









I thought I had a pic of the '67 seat bottom but can't seem to locate it for comparison.
The '66 seat just clips in under the tap of the floor brace whereas the '67 has a slightly deeper bar and is pushed back and down to lock-in. 
Cheers


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I think this is the correct pic of a '67 rear seat.
Note the slight difference in the retaining crossbar, it has a deeper drop so it can be pushed into the floor bracket hook.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you, GTOJr! As always, you are a great source of information and help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

GTO Junior - the pictures are great - but just so I am clear, the 66 rear seat simply hooks over the bracket on the floor? (that hole in the center of the bracket threw me - I was trying to figure out if something inserted or threaded into that)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea not sure what the hole is about.
The upper seat cushion gets set in and bolted down and the lower seat just gets pushed back and down until the frame rod locks under the tab.

Here's the outline from the 1966 Fisher Manual;


----------

